# Old Seaman's do***ents



## chaz (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello

I am looking for some help. I work for a council and one of our care homes closed down several years ago. There were a lot of possessions from residents that had passed many, many years before. 
I am now going through these items and have come across a Seaman's discharge book issued in 1973, a Seamen's Union of Ireland contribution card from 1963 and a National Union of Seamen contribution book from 1966.
We have no next of kin details for this person and it would be a shame to just destroy these do***ents. My question is, is there anywhere official that I can send them instead of destroying them?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I certainly wouldn't give it to a museum, where it would just disappear into storage. I would be inclined to sell it on Ebay (It would sell, I am sure) and then plough the money back into one of your other care homes, even if it was just to buy the residents a big cake!
Bob


----------



## chaz (Jan 12, 2017)

Unfortunately the care home closed a long time ago but I wouldn't be allowed to sell them on Ebay anyway.


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Start search in Ireland I would. Nothing wrong in advertising his name. Surely that Discharge book had his name and address in it? Also used to have next of kin? The Irish Seaman's Union should have his details surely.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, if the book is complete, it will have national insurance number, name and address of next of kin and date of birth. Should be quite easy to trace some relative.... But if you are not allowed to sell it, there are only two options, throw it away or give it away. I am sure there would be lots of collectors on here that would be pleased to have it! But whatever, I would certainly not let it fall into the hands of a museum! But another thing I have learned over the years, is that relatives of merchant seamen often do not have the slightest interest in things like that, or they would not have abandoned the old fellow to the home without maintaining contact with him anyway!
Bob


----------



## chaz (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you for your advice. I will see what I can do, it all depends on what my employer allows to do as well. Hopefully I can pass it on to someone who will look after it.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

There's always The National Archives at Kew who may be interested.


----------

